# Looking for a cheap substrate...



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

I'm buying a 40litre tank for breeding this weekend, and am wondering what substrate I can get hold of that's fairly cheap?
Whatever substrate will get topped with black gravel. I'm just after something that will help the plants, rather than banging them straight into gravel.


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jul 2009)

tropica stuff?
jbl aquabasis is good


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

Tropica stuff sounds good, but it's almost Â£20 delivered!


----------



## SKP1995 (24 Jul 2009)

5l of JBL aquabasis from zooplus is only Â£11ish delivered.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

Piemonster said:
			
		

> 5l of JBL aquabasis from zooplus is only Â£11ish delivered.



Ah cool. Shall look now.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

Zooplus - what a joke. They don't accept Visa debit cards.


----------



## baron von bubba (24 Jul 2009)

erm, 
visa is visa dude, it does not matter is its debit or credit.
I've used them in the past and i dont have credit cards!


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> erm,
> visa is visa dude, it does not matter is its debit or credit.
> I've used them in the past and i dont have credit cards!



Will try it then.


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jul 2009)

even though zooplus' stuff comes from germany delivery is damn fast.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> even though zooplus' stuff comes from germany delivery is damn fast.



Cool, didn't think it had gone through as it never confirmed, but have an email saying my order is placed so guess I've got some!


----------

